# Introducing myself from Jersey Shore



## gmull (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,
Sailing New Jersey bays for twenty years.

Asa keel boat certified on Delaware River (under the Ben Franklin Bridge).

Learned on Laser and Hobie Cat 16. Own Force5 dighy (13') & Macgregor 26S.
Macgregor sails very much like a dighy,mini van can pull & sleeps (camps) 4 nicely.
So far, just a few over nights (1 adult-3 kids).
Best,
Gmull


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Gmull!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome gmull.
I have sailed on a Mac 26' S and spent the night aboard so I know what you mean about camping. Lots of space below, just not much headroom.
Which inlets or back bays do you mostly sail on?


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to the net, the more the merrier.


----------



## gmull (Jan 26, 2014)

Becks bay I have notadebit the Atlantic yet buy would use
Longportvinlet.

Have you sailed the mac26s in the ocean?


----------



## gmull (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry sent by my "smart phone" & not use 
to keyboard. Meant:
Becks bay. I have not yet sailed the Atlantic yet but would use
Longport inlet.

Have you sailed the mac26s in the ocean?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I sailed my on my friend's 26 S from Fire Island inlet to NY Harbor in very calm weather. Passed under Blue Angels air show at Jones Beach - boy those planes are loud when they fly that low!
Coastal hops in good weather should be ok. It is just the inlets & tides that can make it hairy. There were like 10' swells on the ocean when we came out into the ocean on an ebbing tide at FI Inlet. Once we got about 1 mile out it was fine with 3' swells the rest of the way.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to Sailnet gmull, lots of great people here willing to help you out.


----------

